
Pandora By The Numbers - hypebot - SamAtt
http://www.hypebot.com/hypebot/2010/03/pandora-by-the-numbers.html
======
groaner
_Pandora admits to 0.4% of missed searches. That is, Pandora will get stumped
0.4% of the time when you enter a song or artist_

It's definitely felt a lot more like 40% for me. Pandora seems to struggle
with classical music titles that lack obvious keywords.

------
Qz
_"Less than 100,000 songs in the entire history of radio broadcast have ever
been played"_

I'm not sure I understand that line -- are they saying that in all of radio
history, less than 100,000 unique songs have been played? (not counting
'unicast' pandora radio).

~~~
guelo
Other lines that dont make sense

 _Pandora makes up 1 1/4 of all radio_

 _Pandora has 3/4 of a million songs so far; 90 million of those three-fourths
were played last month_

~~~
keltex
And it seems the last half is missing bullets.

------
ibsulon
"During Pandora’s first year, the 90210 zip code was the area listening to
Pandora the most"

This was because, to make sure that listeners were in the US, they required a
zip code rather than geocoding IP.

(I was at his get together in Tucson - AMA, I guess. :)

